# Fadies -New Species???



## SlipperySilicone (Sep 17, 2016)

(I've posted this on Furvilla and Flightrising if this strikes familiar to you)
Hello there friendo! I have arrived to announce the starting production of "Fadies"- A WIP species that needs some help-

*What are Fadies?*

The word Fadies comes from the mixture of the word "Faded" and the word "Fairies" They're these little bottled up dragon spirits whom have no bodily or gravity restrictions. Their bodies are sorta like hairless ferrets, if that makes any sense. While in school, they have been a huge coping mechanism so today I decided to make them an "official" species.

*What do Fadies Look like?*

Based off of different aesthetic themes, I take requests and suggestions from my friends and mash together a Fadie. They usually look very different from eachother (unless the theme calls for them to look similar, I still try to be as different as possible with them) Fadies look like this:





_"The Deep Sea"_



_"The Roaring 20's"_
For the moment, they will only be hand drawn/lined/and colored. I hope to get a tablet soon to change that, however.


*Why Did I make this thread?*

Honestly, I want to see what people think of my little babies! I also want to see what people think they should improve on and if they need something else to them. I'm here for suggestions and opinions <3!

*Some Questions I'd Like see answered are;*

o Should I Make Fadies An Adoptable Species?
o Do The Fadies Need Their Own Deviantart Group If I decide to make them official?
o How much would somebody be willing to put forth to purchase a Fadie? (Furdollers, Furcash, Deviantart Points, and Real Life USD, etc)
o Is There a Specific Type of Aesthetic Theme I should Focus on?
o Should I write lore for the Fadies?
o Where Else Do You Think I should share the Fadies?

Thank ye so much for reading my thread and taking a look at my children! Also another huge thank you in advance if you intend to leave an answer, suggestion, or opinion!​


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 17, 2016)

it's certainly a cute concept but it feels reeeeeeeally forced. Like trying to start a meme. These things sort of happen NATURALLY. if you're going to invent a fictional thing, tell us about it within your fiction. You can create whatever race, species, critter, thingy you want but for it to truly be appreciated or respected, CONTEXT needs to be established first.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 17, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> it's certainly a cute concept but it feels reeeeeeeally forced. Like trying to start a meme. These things sort of happen NATURALLY. if you're going to invent a fictional thing, tell us about it within your fiction. You can create whatever race, species, critter, thingy you want but for it to truly be appreciated or respected, CONTEXT needs to be established first.


I agree.
I feel like there should be more lore about them.
Every good mythology has stories upon stories about every race involved.


----------



## SlipperySilicone (Sep 17, 2016)

@Prometheus_Fox @PlusThirtyOne I appreciate both of your feedback! As I've already posted these guys on 2 different websites, I've already started on writing Lore. However, the reason why any sign of lore isn't on this thread is because I'm not really searching for that, I'm searching for appearance and interest opinions/suggestions. Thank you, however.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 17, 2016)

I honestly have no issue with the design.
I really couldn't tell you how they should change, especially since they were a coping mechanism when you were younger.
I take symbolism rather seriously.

I'm really just interested in the lore you write for them.

It would help others learn more about you as a person without the potential anxiety.

Also, where you want to take it is also up to you, but having lore would also make others more interested.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 18, 2016)

Problem is, mythical and fictional creations aren't dictated and designed by commity. They are a product of their (own) lore. Take dragons for instance. Dragons differ a lot from person to person, setting to setting, culture to culture. Dragons are defined by their home in fiction and the minds of their creator's. Dragons weren't thought up by commity or assembled in a board room with flow charts, opinion polls and focus groups.
"Dragon" is a broad word that could describe any number of variations. Each kind of "dragon" is unique. Your creations should be just unique; decided by YOU. You can't just invite fellow creator's to invent and define your creations FOR YOU. Fiction designed by commity lacks identity. Let your creation grow on their own. That's just my suggestion.

if you want to let others play with your idea and build on them, that's great. i'm glad you feel willing to share them. But i strongly suggest building your own foundation first. Also, don't invest too much hope in others' interest. This kind of thing takes like-minded friends, not strangers to build. You clearly have a strong attachment to your critters. This could both help and hinder your project if you encourage input from strangers. Assuming you get the help and input you're looking for. -if at all.


----------



## nerdbat (Sep 18, 2016)

From the name of the thread, I thought this is some kind of parody on countless come-and-go species (like a play on the word "fad" or something). That would be a great idea for a new species, I shall say.


----------



## SlipperySilicone (Sep 19, 2016)

@nerdbat lmao I'm ded, that's to good! I'm sorry you didn't find a parody x.x

@Prometheus_Fox Right now, lore wise, it's going pretty well! It was a difficult start, always is. Thank you so much, though! :0

@PlusThirtyOne My apologies but, I just don't understand what you're trying to suggest to me? I think you're putting all of these thoughts into a jumbled paragraph and it's confusing my dumb brain???I'm sorry


----------



## lyar (Sep 19, 2016)

Okay so I fail to understand how exactly this a different species from dragons. Is it the bottle? Is it the fact they are spirits? To be honest it doesn't seem different enough. I've currently been working on something and I may make it into its own species as well, but I won't post anything until I solidify what makes it unique.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 19, 2016)

SlipperySilicone said:


> My apologies but, I just don't understand what you're trying to suggest to me? I think you're putting all of these thoughts into a jumbled paragraph and it's confusing my dumb brain???I'm sorry


i don't know how else to rephrase what i said. i just think it looks like you're hoping your creatures will become the next sergals or something. i think it's great you want to share your creation with others but without any foundation to build on, you're essentially asking others to make it FOR YOU. That's not how good fiction is written.

You're essential saying to the community, "Hey, guys. i like Harry Potter and i want to write something similar to it but i want you guys to help me write it. i don't have any material to build on except some concept sketches and a name for the protagonist. His name is Farry Dotter. Now ask me questions."


----------



## Revous (Sep 22, 2016)

The first rule about Creature Concept is... well, showing a creature. You should do TONS, and I mean TONS of artwork on them. From every possible angle. In different scenarios. If you cannot draw gud, get someone to draw gud.
Nobody falls in love with textual concepts unless it's an actual book, the internet works with images nowadays. I personally LOVED the concept and wish I could look at well done pics of these cuties in their bottles, perhaps showing how they interact with their tiny spaces, how they act regarding the huge world outside, all that.

On a deeper note... The main reason "legendary" original species picked up (Sergals, etc) is because the author either drew a metric f*ckton of art or commissioned such a huge volume it became recognizable over several sites. BUT a solid, differentiated design is key here, people should be able to recognize your species through their silhouette alone. And as a rule of thumb, the more general characteristics you pick (ears that look like every ear out there, body proportions that look regular, etc) the more likely your species is to fail. ~Something~ needs to instill that feeling of "omg that's so cool and different I must own it", so people click the +1 button (or fav button, like button) because humans are natural hoarders, and we love collecting art on our online galleries.
Source: I do scientific research IRL on how trends are affected by certain factors such as psychology, cultural background, etc.


----------



## Skylge (Sep 22, 2016)

Reminds me of the "faeries in a bottle" phenomenon, something that can be made as elaborate as the artists wishes, loads of examples over the interwebs.

Market is pretty overcrowded, loads of bottles wash up, containing all kind of species. Here you have the ancestor of a dragon in a bottle    :
Pickled dragon mystery - www.smh.com.au

Pretty elaborate because it looks quite realistic. Either a good sculptor or a taxidermist gone rogue:
www.roguetaxidermy.com: New Cover Page

I agree with the previous posters that the critters need a worthwhile lore. And plenty of mystery too to lure in curiosity, like the mystery dragon in the link above.
Or something like this dead faerie hoax that gathered some attention:
http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_fairy_pictures.htm
http://urbanlegends.about.com/library/bl_fairy_pictures.htm
Mystery is a powerful tool, because it gives onlookers a chance to fill in some of their own anticipations amazement / fantasies.


----------



## SlipperySilicone (Sep 22, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i don't know how else to rephrase what i said. i just think it looks like you're hoping your creatures will become the next sergals or something. i think it's great you want to share your creation with others but without any foundation to build on, you're essentially asking others to make it FOR YOU. That's not how good fiction is written.
> 
> You're essential saying to the community, "Hey, guys. i like Harry Potter and i want to write something similar to it but i want you guys to help me write it. i don't have any material to build on except some concept sketches and a name for the protagonist. His name is Farry Dotter. Now ask me questions."


That's not at all what I'm saying??I'm???Super confused how you're interpreting it that way. I have never once said I want people to write the story for these guys for me. I have however said that I am working on lore, and I am. I literally only posted this thread for appearance and thought opinions. I think you're misunderstanding the whole thing and turning it into a bigger deal than it actually is?


----------



## SlipperySilicone (Sep 22, 2016)

Revous said:


> The first rule about Creature Concept is... well, showing a creature. You should do TONS, and I mean TONS of artwork on them. From every possible angle. In different scenarios. If you cannot draw gud, get someone to draw gud.
> Nobody falls in love with textual concepts unless it's an actual book, the internet works with images nowadays. I personally LOVED the concept and wish I could look at well done pics of these cuties in their bottles, perhaps showing how they interact with their tiny spaces, how they act regarding the huge world outside, all that.
> 
> On a deeper note... The main reason "legendary" original species picked up (Sergals, etc) is because the author either drew a metric f*ckton of art or commissioned such a huge volume it became recognizable over several sites. BUT a solid, differentiated design is key here, people should be able to recognize your species through their silhouette alone. And as a rule of thumb, the more general characteristics you pick (ears that look like every ear out there, body proportions that look regular, etc) the more likely your species is to fail. ~Something~ needs to instill that feeling of "omg that's so cool and different I must own it", so people click the +1 button (or fav button, like button) because humans are natural hoarders, and we love collecting art on our online galleries.
> Source: I do scientific research IRL on how trends are affected by certain factors such as psychology, cultural background, etc.


Wow!! This was actually extremely helpful to me! Thank you so much, I really mean it! I've honestly never seen advice this good on any of the forums I've been on, so I'm super happy! Thank you again!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Sep 23, 2016)

SlipperySilicone said:


> That's not at all what I'm saying??I'm???Super confused how you're interpreting it that way. I have never once said I want people to write the story for these guys for me. I have however said that I am working on lore, and I am. I literally only posted this thread for appearance and thought opinions. I think you're misunderstanding the whole thing and turning it into a bigger deal than it actually is?


Actually no, it's not a big deal.
i think your idea is adorable. i just think you're going about building on it in the wrong way. Apologies if i'm not understood but ultimately your project is up to you. Do with it what you like.


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 24, 2016)

I have no idea how that second dogron represents the roaring 20's and it's boggling my goddamn brain. Is it the snakes? IS IT THE SNAKES?

Dog/dragon thing is pretty well explored. They're not unique- that being said, if they mean something to you, then let them have meaning to you. I think going balls-deep into making a fan group for something that doesn't have a following is a quick train to sad-city. We'd love to assume people follow through 100% on what they say, but the gist is people are lazy as hell. I think you should draw them a lot, I think you should make up your lore, and I think you should let other people fall in love with your species through the pictures you post.  I think people are reacting negatively to them because of the FAQ you've put on here, honestly. 

*WHY DID I WRITE THIS POST*
i've been here forever honestly i just come back to FAF when i remember it's not disabled anymore.

*Will you be making all the single Fadies?*
No thank you. They do kinda look like the first iteration of my sona though from 2006 which i mean dog+dragon aspects is like a black wolf with red eyes.

See?  FAQ's make things seem ... goofy.


----------

